# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Banking details confirmation scam

## Dave A

A phising scam that has been floating around for quite a while now.

The scam consists of an email urging you to click through a link to confirm your banking details due to a systems upgrade or some other change at your bank. If you click through, the site looks remarkably like your normal internet banking interface.

Visually, these approaches often look quite genuine, with the scamsters taking pains to make the approach look as realistic as possible. However, the site is definitely *not* your bank, but folks trying to gain crtitical password information so that they can empty your bank account.

In the example shown below, the entire message is actually an embedded graphic set up as a hotspot link to the phising site. A victim would click through and log on as per how they would for a normal internet banking session.

----------


## entoserv

I've seen these too - but not for any South African banks.

Has anyone heard of this happening with a South African bank?

----------


## Dave A

Apparently these phising scamsters have now found South Africa.

All I can recommend is to go to your bank's website:
From your own computer - *don't* use public computers, andBy typing the bank's URL directly into your address bar.
If you have set your bank's homepage as a Favorite, just take a look at the URL when you go there. It should be as simple as the day you saved.

It's hard not to seem a touch paranoid about these things, but when it comes to online banking - you *really* need to pay attention.

----------


## Dave A

I've received this phising email for a "problem" I have with my FNB account. First problem - I don't have an FNB account.




> Dear FNB Customer: 
> 
> We recently have determined that different computers have logged into your Fnb Online Banking account, and multiple password failures were present before the logons.
> We now need you to log into your account and verify your account activity.
> account we have issued this warning message.
> 
> It has come to our attention that your Fnb Bank account information needs to be reactivated as part of our continuing commitment to protect your account and to reduce the instance of fraud on our website in this new Season.
> Once you have reactivated your account records your Fnb Online Banking account service will not be interrupted and will continue as normal.
> 
> ...

----------


## Dave A

The phising assault on Standard Bank customers has begun. I've just received this:




> <https://www2.encrypt.standardbank.co.za/ibsa/images/logoWhiteOnBlue_en_ZA.gif> 
> 
> Because of unusual number of invalid login attempts on your account, we had to believe that there might be some security problems on your account.
> So we have decided to put an extra verification process to ensure your identity and your account security.
> Standard Bank security department has request for your account informations including your registered email address and your email password.
> These will be used in our upcoming security enhancement which will be taking place on the 27th of May 2007.
> These Informations are mandatory to complete your verification as a legitimate member of Standard Bank Limited.
> please take 5-10 minutes
> out of your online experience and verify your personal records so that you will not run into any future problems with the online service.
> ...


Be careful out there folks.

----------


## RKS Computer Solutions

These bastards will never stop....

----------


## stephanfx

I got it on the general email at work, one from ABSA, Third bank, FNB  and standard bank! Amazing where they get it from...

----------


## Dave A

I suspect they don't have to empty too many bank accounts to make a pretty wholesome profit.

----------


## stephanfx

I just received another email (3 in fact) from "Standard Bank" to confirm my details. 

1: I don't bank with Standard Bank :P

The thing is that the link sent in the email is directed at a website with a pr of 4. I am always interested to see where they lead. There is a picture and address of the person who runs the site. It is in arabic or some other and it is just amazing that it is still up and running...

----------


## Eugene

Well well, just cleaned up my mailbox and also received a FNB letter (as a undisclosed recipient) wanting to confirm my details. As everyone else I have never banked with FNB and accually hoped that a distant relative left me a huge chunk of money in a FNB account that I was not aware of, but to no avail. I think that with the new National Credit Act coming in force in the next week we might see more of these letters doing the rounds....

----------


## Dave A

A related story coming out:



> If you bank via the internet, beware of the latest scam - fraudsters may try to get you to receive by email the one-time password (OTP) your bank issues so that they can intercept it. Once criminals have your OTP, they can use it in combination with your account log-on details to transfer money out of your account. 
> 
> In an attempt to stop online fraud, the banks issue OTPs, which you must enter each time you want to amend your contact details or change your beneficiaries. This password is valid for a single internet banking session only.
> 
> Fraudsters are now trying to intercept these OTPs so that if they manage to obtain your account log-in details, they can add themselves as a beneficiary and transfer money out of your account.
> 
> The major banks are taking steps to address the problem by encouraging you to receive your OTP by SMS rather than by email. 
> 
> They say no South African bank will ask you to verify your personal identification number (PIN) in an email. If you receive such an email, you should not respond as it is likely to be from a fraudster after your log-in details.
> from Personal Finance here


Is there a way fraudsters could intercept an OTP and use it before you do?

----------


## Dave A

Hmm. I think this is what the fuss is about. I received this email today (and I'm not an ABSA client):



> We recently noticed one or more attempts to log in to your ABSA account from a foreign IP address.
> Because of this unauthorized number of login attempts on your account, we had to believe that there might
> be some security problems on your account and we have suspended your account temporary.
> So we have decided to put an extra verification process to ensure your identity and your account security.
> 
> ABSA Bank security department has request for your account information including
> your registered email address and the password to the email address.
> These will be use in our upcoming security enhancement, which will be taking place on the 31th of June 2007.
> 
> ...


Now if they get the password to your email account, and have collected the online banking log-in information - they can get past the one time password feature if enabled by email.

I'm not familiar with the ABSA online banking site, but I suppose you can also change to OTP via email there...

Expect similar attacks on the other banks - although Standard Bank has introduced big warnings in red about this phising attack in their log-in page.

----------


## Dave S

Hi Folks,

I got this one about 5 times this morning, remember never to click a link in an e-mail. This is obviously a Phishing attempt. 

"June 2007

Dear Valued Customer,
Financial institutions around the world have always been subject to attempts by criminals to try and defraud 
money from them and their customers. These attempts can occur in a number of ways ( e.g. credit card fraud,
telephone banking or Internet scams).

As a part of our ongoing commitment to provide the "Best Possible" service and Protection to all our Members this year,
we are now requiring each member to validate their accounts using our new secure and safe SSL servers. To 
validate your online banking account click on Log In To Online Banking. 
This Email has being sent to all ABSA Banking customers, and it is compulsory to follow 
as failure to verify account details will lead to account suspension.

Thank you. 
Online Banking Security Team
ABSA Bank Security Department
ABSA Bank Limited
http://www.absa.co.za
ABSA, Today, tommorow, together
ÃÂ© All Rights Reserved. ABSA Bank Limited. SA
Do NOT reply to this message, as replies would not be answered

TRACKING NUMBER: A00001337816-00005310113"

These eople are the pits!!!!! :Rant1:

----------


## stephanfx

I have been banking online for quite some time now and I must admit that these people are really going at it. I wonder if there are any stats on how many people actually fall for this, and if they do, what is normally the banks response?

----------


## Dave A

I got this phising attempt on Nedbank this morning.



> *Dear Customer* 
> We're committed to protecting you when you bank with us.Our industry-standard
> levels of security ensure that you can always access your NedBank Accounts online with confidence.
> To ensure you are always protected, we are introducing a new programme of security initiatives,
> with our new Online Banking access homepage.
> 
> Over the next few months, you’ll see a number of changes in our online services access
> that we put in place to make sure you stay secure and to help you
> protect your Internet banking information.
> ...


As always, note that the link to click does not take you to the URL it purports to be. And the link to the privacy policy and user agreement is not in fact a link at all.

----------


## Dave A

Over the last two days I've seen an all out camaign against Standard Bank, Nedbank and ABSA. All in close succession.

The following is a new twist on the theme and I am rather concerned that some folk will fall for it.



> *SSL Server Alert*
> 
> An error has occurred to our SSL server and due to this,alerts to your Cell phone will not be made.As a result of this,we would like you to change your method of alert to your email for the meantime before we restore our SSL.
> 
> Failure to do so within 5 hours of this alert might lead to inaccessibility to your account.Please we are sorry for the inconviniences this might cause you.
> 
> *Log In To Your Account Now* 
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


*Here is where the link takes you*

[URL="http://www.esc-yutz.com/mambots/search/signonmenu%5b1%5d.htm"][B][COLOR=#0000ff]Log In To Your Account Now[/COLOR][/B][/URL]

----------


## Dave A

I got a genuine email from Standard Bank today, unfortunately with all rights reserved etc. But two interesting parts I'll risk a copyright infringement lawsuit on.

1. Obviously, this is a serious issue.



> This information is vital to your Internet banking security. We are therefore obliged to send this email to you as an Internet banking user, even if you have unsubscribed from receiving emails from us. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


2. Some very sage advice when it comes to online banking



> To protect yourself from phishing incidents, we suggest that you adopt the following measures: 
> Always access Internet banking by typing the correct URL (http://www.standardbank.co.za) into your browser.Never click on a link in an email that takes you to another websiteDon't enter your personal details either in the email or on the website.Use up-to-date antivirus software and a personal firewall. This is provided free by us to all our Internet banking customers.Make use of the one-time password security featureBe cautious if you use Internet cafÃÂ©s or a computer that is not your own.Keep your Microsoft Security up to date.


If I can add - for those using IE7, make sure you've got your phising alert feature activated.

----------


## Debbiedle

Interesting - what CAN they do if I have clicked "no mail" and they have an urgent/relevant warning to get to me?

----------


## Dave A

OK. This one is really scary, because it is sooo believable. Even the link was almost credible - I haven't included it.



> Attention to all Standard Bank Customers!
> 
> Some Standard Bank customers have reported experiencing disconnect or write error issues with online banking.
> To address this, Standard Bank has released a 128-bit SSL update for the online banking page that eliminates this bug.
> 
> You can update your browser from our Customer Service Department>>> **very* dangerous link removed* 
> 
> Standard Bank strongly recommends that all customers upgrade their browsers to this new update, regardless of whether or not they have experienced this bug.
> 
> ...


*Someone* is going to fall for it  :EEK!:

----------


## Graeme

Does Standard Bank know about this?

----------


## Dave A

I'm sure they do, at least in a general way. They have sent out a warning email about phising in the past. But other than educating their clients, there is not much they can do about it.

My concern is that this phising operation seems to have got more sophisticated, both in the content of the message and in using a browser plug-in - probably a key logger. The link URL was also much slicker and more convincing than I've seen in the past.

Of course Standard Bank is not the only possible target. All other banks providing internet banking are just as vulnerable.

----------


## Dave A

OK. A new twist.

Imagine you get an email confirmation of a transaction on your account you didn't initiate  :EEK!: 



> Automated Response: Your New Payee Has Been Added 
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> Thank you for using Ned Online Banking, We are happy to provide you with the best online banking services and security.
> 
> This is just to inform you that your new payee has been added to your account and your payment has also been scheduled and would be sent on your specified date to the payee. As a reminder, we will also inform you as soon as the payment has been made from your account.
> 
> Please CLIC K HERE *LINK REMOVED* , to confirm that you are aware of this transaction so that we can complete the process.
> ...


If the folk behind this one ever get as good with their language and layout as they are with their imagination, there's going to be real trouble.

----------


## Morticia

Another pointer to a scam - it's easier to find the weapons of mass destruction than what it is to add a beneficiary onto the real nedbank site, it's simply not a "just click here" away........LOL

----------


## Yvonne

Long story, but potentially a R64,000 fraud on my daughters bank account.
Our daughter is in the U.S. and has no access to her bank account at all. 

My daughter obtains a General Power of Attorney in favor of my husband so he can try to assist with the bank as it is impossible for her to return to South Africa for some time.
This document is testified in accordance with US law.

The bank refuse to provide any information to my husband even with the power of attorney, and insist that only their own document and only a signed original is acceptable to them to provide him with any information.

Is it possible for a bank to refuse a power of attorney, when they have the ability to verify the signature?


Thanks
Yvonne

----------


## Dave A

On the upside - The bank's caution could be seen as protecting your daughter's interests. It's got to be frustrating when it is a perfectly legitimate request, though.

Perhaps ask for the bank's legal department to get the issue cleared up.
I wouldn't know what you might need to do if that doesn't work - Get a court order?  :Hmmm:

----------


## Yvonne

The banks legal department have not returned our calls requesting assistance.

The bank manager previously agreed to e-mail to our daughter in the US, the banks own form for authorisation in order for my husband to at least obtain statements to check the account, the documents had to be couriered back (adding to our costs!), the document was duly returned, and now the bank manager says that he should never have agreed to send her the forms, and will not accept them.

Nothing, absolutely, nothing less than our daughter physically going into the branch herself, will result in the bank attempting to find out about any potential fraud.

Our daughter is due a S.A.R.S. refund which will be transferred into her bank account (no way we can prevent it!), and this too will be drawn.

It just feels as if my daughter, and my husband are hitting their heads on a brick wall! 
The wasted hours at the bank are seriously frustrating.

Now my daughter will have to attempt to approach the ombudsman!  
How long is that process going to take.

The banks attitude is that our daughter, who has perhaps just lost R69,000 - her entire savings, must come to the bank herself - only her own physical presence will satisfy the bank.
Should she add a R28,000 airfare (she has a son!), to come and find out her money has been stolen?  and given the attitude so far, how is she going to get that back anyway?

We are not attempting to draw any funds from the account, just obtain bank statements and to stop any movement on the account, as my daughter herself has no means whatsoever to draw from the account, nor to get a statement.

My daughters specimen signature slips are missing from the branch where she opened the account.
The previous fraud which started all this concern, was attended to and the funds reversed - almost immediately, upon signing a declaration that said that no information regarding the fraud could be divulged to any party. My daughter was permitted to sort that out through e-mail!

Without question, it becomes more and more likley that there is the possibility of a further fraud, and one has to seriously question why no assistance whatsoever is being given to my daughter.

The inferrence from the bank is that there is something untoward here, but to refuse to investigate it, or to give her any opportunity to find out what has happened on her account is simply unacceptable.

They did not activate her change of address, and even refuse to permit a change of address now, as they "have no proof of her signature"!!!!

We ourselves leave for the US this week, and can do nothing further to try to assist our daughter.

Yvonne

----------


## Dave A

I'm just shaking my head in disbelief. This is beyond ridiculous.  :No: 

A thought:
Is there no scanned signature system in place? I thought all the major banks have had this in place for ages already.

----------


## Yvonne

When my husband asked, he was told that the bank had "outsourced" the capturing of clients information, and for some reason the specimen signature was not there, then my husband demanded that they obtain the physical one to verify the signature on the power of attorney, then they admitted that there was no signature on record.  

My husband then asked that they verify on the account application form, on documentation for previous transactions, he was stonewalled at every suggestion!  

We were appalled that the bank had "outsourced" to a private company all our daughters private information!  
Surely this is a breach of confidentiality between a client and his bank?
The full "fica" information handed to a "private" company, and probably taken away from the banks premises?  
This particular incident brings up so many questions about our relationship with our banks.

Yvonne

----------


## twinscythe12332

outsourcing is the new "it" thing these days.

----------


## Dave A

Thinking about it, it's going to be cheaper to get a court order than to have your daughter fly out to sort out this mess. And you're in with a chance of recovering costs given all the obstruction to date...

----------


## Yvonne

The branch manager of our local branch, who had frequently promised to telephone back, has never once returned the calls,  when my husband stated that the purpose of his call yesterday, was for a bank reference number which we required to approach the Banking Ombudsman.

He said he was trying his best to attempt to get more information from the branch where the account was opened, and was dealing with the branch manager there, and mentioned the managers name.
He was to telephone back with the reference number. 
He did not telephone back.

So my husband then telephoned the originating branch and managed to speak to the Branch Manager, and "surprise" "surprise" he knew nothing about the matter.

After patiently listening to the problem, only when my husband stated that the purpose of the call was for a bank reference number as this was required to approach the Banking Ombudsman, did he start acting as if he was interested in offering some potential solutions to the problem.

Right now we still have no reference number, either from the local branch where we had tried to sort out the query, or the originating branch.

But!  the manager has agreed to accept a letter from our daughter of the change of address, but it has to be an "original" letter!
All of this, to get to a point where we were before.
They acknowledge the address was changed, the credit card and bank account are linked. The credit card goes to the correct postal address, a box number, but the current account  statement does not.
Marketing telephone calls come to our current telephone number! as the house is not registered in our daughters name, nor the telephone, they are getting that information from the change of address our daughter had provided.

By the time our daughter is in a position to try to do something about the fraud it will be far too late to do anything!

To ask the ombudsman to assist one must have everything in writing, with a reference number, from the bank.
Each time we approached the bank, we should have taken with us written communication, and need to have proof that the bank was handed the originals.

As we now have no records, just "heresay", we have to start at the beginning in order to approach the ombudsman of banking.

So, my advice to others to prevent this happening to them, is to put every problem in writing even when dealing directly in the bank offices or accross the counter of the bank.
(Probably be charged a fee for "acceptance" of the copy of the letter, confirming the conversation in the bank!)

The bank have got to be given a reasonable amount of time to deal with the problem?

Our daughter cannot make a "claim" of fraud without the bank statement to verify it, we cannot get the bank statement, therefore no action can be taken!
Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yvonne

----------


## garthu

Actually cant believe what i'm reading here! Its madness. How times are becoming that we cant even protect our own money as its been "protected". Really have my thoughts here! Cant they at the very least just "suspend" the account completely? Put in writing to them failing to suspend the account, you will hold them liable for costs to resolve. Go public??? 'm sure you have tried... just my 2 cents worth

----------


## Yvonne

I am so thankful to be able to say that after asking for a reference number in order to lay the complaint with the Ombudsman, we are now receiving assistance, and my daughter has been promised copies of her statements as soon as possible. 

They have agreed to change her address! 
One step closer to checking if funds have been drawn which were unauthorised!

Thanks for the advice,

Yvonne

----------


## Dave A

Thank *you* for the tip, Yvonne. Obviously this reference number tack works.

----------


## Yvonne

Just an update on my problem from earlier in this thread.

To date the bank have refused to provide a reference number to enable us to request the Banking Ombudsmans assistance in the matter.  
When we asked the bank for the reference number as we were needing it for the Ombudsman, the bank were super helpful and promised that it would all be sorted out, and we actually believed them, but nothing, neither the change of address acted upon, or the reference number we require has been forthcoming.

Three sets of couriered documents from the U.S.A. requesting the change of address for my daughter to enable her to obtain her statements to at least verify if in fact the funds have dissapeared - are ignored.

As we are now in the U.S. ourselves as well, it is impossible for us to assist her any further.

Wonder if it is possible to sue a bank for "obstruction of provision of information" on your own bank account?

If there is anything untoward regarding her current account, or credit card, our daughter will never be refunded as it would be months and months before any fraud could be investigated.
We have dealt with two branch managers, the banks fraud department and there is just nowhere else to appeal for assistance.

Personally I do not approve of "Blue Peter", (hope I have the correct name?) but have heard that the banks respond rather quickly to complaints posted on Blue Peter.

Yvonne

----------


## garthu

Hiya Yvonne, thats not on! The fact they won't give you reference to me means they are hiding!

The web is hellopeter.com . Agree, i also dont generally approve, but only because people use it for minuscule and black mail tactics - i think you have EVERY right to try it as you really have tried and thats what it is really for - something like this!

----------


## Dave A

Well, if the time for polite requests is over (and it really looks like it), you may as well name and shame the bank involved here too, Yvonne.

----------


## Marq

I have been through the bank ombudsman, with a long story that happened some years back involving ABSA's ability to divulge private and confidential information without the necessary subpoenas and legal paperwork.

Outcome was that after a long run around, they decided that the bank was guilty and offered to fine them R500 if I would sign a confidentiality number and go away. Considering that ABSA created a R200k problem, this was a drop in the ocean and the whole thing lapsed with them keeping their measly R500. :Mad: 

It was obvious during the process that the banking ombudsman is just another branch of the general banking world trying to get the public to go away by wearing them down through legal and heavy paperwork requirements and by just dragging it on month after month. This reference number story is just one more piece of evidence of that liability to show you they are in charge from the start and you are likely to get nowhere.

Needless to say Absa is still not my choice of bank.

I have also tried the Estate Agent Board, the Insurance Ombudsman, the Medical Council, the Natal Legal Society. I have also tried the Office of Consumer Protection. Not once have I had any form of success.

The funniest of them all (cause they are all a joke and a waste of time) was the legal Tip Offs Anonymous - the legal help line set up by the legal society at one stage. 
So I phoned in and started the complaint acting anonymously and telling my tale of woe. 
OK - says the helpline 'consultant', 'tell me who are the parties to the case'.
'I can't tell or that would not be anonymous'.
'Well then how do we let the Attorneys know which case they have a problem with - so they can investigate and report back to us". 
"You don't this is your anonymous tip off that you have corrupt dishonest lawyers in your midst".
"Well we cannot take your complaint unless we know who you are". :Confused: 

Well I eventually gave them all the details and took on the attorneys through them but soon realised that the law society is there for...well their members only and they have no intention of letting you dirty their apparently already tarnished hallowed halls. :Slap: 

This stuff needs time and patience and no expectations. They will promise the earth and deliver dirt in the end. Your stuff is always in the system but somehow never comes out of it. At some stage you forget about the problem and everyone goes on with their lives and the ombudsman smiles and tells all how they solved many problems and have no unhappiness out there in the big wide world.

----------


## Dave A

Perhaps there is a procedure for when the bank refuses to give you a reference number. As actions go (or lack of it), it isn't that far away from a tacit admission of guilt.

Or gross incompetence, which also should fall foul of acceptable standards.

Yvonne, perhaps amongst all your other endeavours to get this resolved, go back to the ombudsman and say the bank is refusing to give a reference number.

----------


## Yvonne

I am not comfortable with naming the bank as in past threads I have claimed there is a possibility of a further fraud on her account. 

That's the major frustration, there might not be, everything may be in order, but we have no means to verify this!  
We were misinformed when we thought her funds had been withdrawn, we were subsequently told that this previous information was in fact incorrect. 

When the original fraud happened, our daughter was required by the bank to sign a non-disclosure confidentiality form before her funds were returned to her account. 
This was done within 24 hours, so there is no way that the bank had any reservation about any possibility of our daughter trying to fraudulently claim that funds had been withdrawn, even bank charges reversed. 
It happened on our company account on the same date. So without question it was an "inside" job.

Right now, trying to submit evidence to the Ombudsman is a problem, as we did not bring all the documents with us when we left in April. (Here for 3 months!) the bank had agreed to send her the bank statements to her US address, so we hoped the problem had been solved.

This way, monthly bank charges are going to accumulate, as she has no access to her account whatsoever, and is unable to even close it!
I bet the second her account is in the red, they will have the ability to contact her without any problem.
It is the sheer hopelessness of the situation that is the major frustration. 

Marq, I feel there is only just so much you can try to do, which you very obviously did! 

I am finding more and more situations where we have been literally taken for a ride, the legal recourse option is not possible as not many of us can afford to throw good money after bad, and it seems as if accepting losses that we have no choice but to absorb, are becoming the norm. 

In many instances the system is failing us, the more technology involved, the more difficult it is to cope with the system, especially banks.
It seems as if all "human thought" has disappeard and even though we talk to humans, it vanishes into the system, as if they were a machine!

Yvonne

----------


## Dean01

I have recieved such messages from ABSA, FNB and standard bank. i find in most of them if you hover the mouse over the link, you can in most cases see the address the link will take you to. how people fall for this scam i dont know? FNB, my bank pertinently warns clients not to click on links in emails. :Stupid:

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

I received noification from Absa on the same process. Fortunately for me I am with Nedbank who recently warned me about the cindicate. Thanx for the warnings.

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

I wish I could clean up my mail box. Have over 18 000 unread emails to go.

----------


## Dave A

> I wish I could clean up my mail box. Have over 18 000 unread emails to go.


Edit > Select all > Delete
or Ctrl + A > Delete

All gone  :Big Grin:

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

I need every one for future references.

----------

